# Arrived -My aftermarket projector headlights!



## Chaosknight (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi, so those headlights I posted here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5001208-HIDs-in-Projector-Headlights
ARRIVED!! very exciting! Im gonna instal those on next tuesday, so expect more pics later.

First of all, I am no pro with cars, in fact, this 2006 A3 is my first car...bought it last month....
lol...so if I say anything stupid, correct me. I am learning. 




 


This is why I am worry. then I went on to check the depth of the house, since HIDs bulbs are longer. Its about 1 Q-tips deep from the hole to the metal thing. What metal thing? read more below.

So...there is a metal thing between the projector lens and the bulb...I could move it up and down with the q-tip. I don't want to guess so if someone could tell me what it does,..that will be great.




wire for leds


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Replace the orange bulb with one that is chrome dipped.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

mattA3 said:


> Replace the orange bulb with one that is chrome dipped.


^^^My first thought as well.

H9 bulb?!? Isn't that single beam? How do you get high beam? Also, it's a 65w bulb. Is this replacing halogens or xenons? Stock halogen is 55w.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

i wonder if i can retrofit d2s bulb with stock ballast...


----------



## Chaosknight (Jul 23, 2010)

lol ordered and shipped


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

ahh yes, q-tips. the universal unit of measure


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

MisterJJ said:


> ^^^My first thought as well.
> 
> H9 bulb?!? Isn't that single beam? How do you get high beam? Also, it's a 65w bulb. Is this replacing halogens or xenons? Stock halogen is 55w.


Ho high beam.

And yes... original is 55 Watts.

Are you trying to put in incandescent/halogen bulbs, or HID's? -H9 65 Watts will run HOTTER than 55W... and in an enclosed space...

opcorn:


----------



## Chaosknight (Jul 23, 2010)

VWAddict said:


> Ho high beam.
> 
> And yes... original is 55 Watts.
> 
> ...


thats the bulb that came with it.
Im gonna try and get H9 Hids on


----------



## Chaosknight (Jul 23, 2010)

oh ****, I canceled my stealth bulb order coz i want to confirm with you guys....
as I said Im no pro.....can someone tell me what size is this bulb?



AJPY 12V21W [E4] 37R 2LD
(thats what engraved on the bulb)


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Is there an LED in each one of the square mirrors? It looks like there are only LEDs every other square....

I am interested to see how these look. Wondering if the front of the car will look "empty" because there is no high beam.

Keep us in the loop.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I suspect that bulb is a 7507. Hold the bulb facing away from you, looking directly at the silver dot in the center of the bulb base. Rotate it so one pin is at the 12 o'clock postion. If the other pin is at the 5 o'clock or 7 o'clock position, it's probably a 7507. If that other pin is directly across, at the 6 o'clock position, it's probably a 7506.

P.S. You shouldn't touch the glass bulb with your bare fingers.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

to Chaosknight,

I beleive that the 'metal' thing you are looking-at inside the projector is the "cut-off" shield. I can only assume w/ your unit that it easily moves out of the way when you push w/ the q-tip- for purpose of a special bulb that has special actuator to push the bulb forward, past the metal flap, for Hi-Beam purpose. 

I have an older FK Projector single beam (separate hi beams) and the metal flap inside is moveable, but with locks- for purpose of switching between RHD or LHD use. 

I've looked at the Retrosolution website and they did not carry the "bi-xenon" adjustable bulbs w/ H9 configuration only in H4. Ironic though that your unit says NO HIDs...

e


----------



## Chaosknight (Jul 23, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Is there an LED in each one of the square mirrors? It looks like there are only LEDs every other square....
> 
> I am interested to see how these look. Wondering if the front of the car will look "empty" because there is no high beam.
> 
> Keep us in the loop.


1 LED in every square.
will be installed on tuesday, expect more pics


----------



## Chaosknight (Jul 23, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> I suspect that bulb is a 7507. Hold the bulb facing away from you, looking directly at the silver dot in the center of the bulb base. Rotate it so one pin is at the 12 o'clock postion. If the other pin is at the 5 o'clock or 7 o'clock position, it's probably a 7507. If that other pin is directly across, at the 6 o'clock position, it's probably a 7506.
> 
> P.S. You shouldn't touch the glass bulb with your bare fingers.


yep, its 5 or 7, thanks man!


----------



## Chaosknight (Jul 23, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> I suspect that bulb is a 7507. Hold the bulb facing away from you, looking directly at the silver dot in the center of the bulb base. Rotate it so one pin is at the 12 o'clock postion. If the other pin is at the 5 o'clock or 7 o'clock position, it's probably a 7507. If that other pin is directly across, at the 6 o'clock position, it's probably a 7506.
> 
> P.S. You shouldn't touch the glass bulb with your bare fingers.


haha, why not touch the glass if I am replacing them hehe


----------



## Chaosknight (Jul 23, 2010)

tiptronic said:


> to Chaosknight,
> 
> I beleive that the 'metal' thing you are looking-at inside the projector is the "cut-off" shield. I can only assume w/ your unit that it easily moves out of the way when you push w/ the q-tip- for purpose of a special bulb that has special actuator to push the bulb forward, past the metal flap, for Hi-Beam purpose.
> 
> ...


hey, thanks for helping out.
hmm......lets see what turns out on Tuesday.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

let me know how it goes ive installed mine already but my leds are always on when i turn on the car and i get some headlight errors on the dash, but other then that everything works. ill post some pics of my car soon just got to take some pics.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

rick89 said:


> let me know how it goes ive installed mine already but my leds are always on when i turn on the car and i get some headlight errors on the dash, but other then that everything works. ill post some pics of my car soon just got to take some pics.


Where did you connect your LED wires? Usually if you connected it to the parking lamp wires, it should only turn on when parking lamps are switched On. 
As for you headlight warning lamps, you probably gonna need to have your car VAG'ed to change value on headlamps from 'halogen' to HIDs *or* you can get a ''can-bus error canceller" module to trick the system that u are using halogens and elminate the headlamp warning

e


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

i did what jason did on the sonar headlights i put a repair wire in the plug of the a3 connector to add power to the lights and then i connected it to a fuse in the fuse box and in total it took 2 repair wires then i extended it with another wire to reach the fusebox.


----------



## chlubb (Oct 4, 2000)

chaosknight,
do you have pics of the beam pattern?

also, how did the HID install go and which did you use since H9 is tough to source. Was it a bixenon bulb or standard using the shield in the housing to alternate?


----------



## chlubb (Oct 4, 2000)

did you ever figure out the low beam only issue? does the slider function to provide a high function? is this not illegal if it does not?


----------



## chlubb (Oct 4, 2000)

anyone?


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

chlubb said:


> anyone?


 
The hid's work inside them with H9's, the only thing is be carefull which kit you buy because you will be buying a new wiper motor if you take risks. When you get the Headlights it comes with h9 bulbs. I already had mine blow but im looking into get the Well-done Hid's that supposidly "won't blow your wiper motor". As for illegal i don't think they are illegal, they work the slider opens up to let more of the beam out, similar to a Bixenon headlight. Other then that it works and you should not have any issues with them.


----------



## chlubb (Oct 4, 2000)

ok so it does do something when you turn on the highs correct? There is no further wiring need to be done to activate the slider? I am going to use standard bulbs for now until the hid issue is resolved.


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

yeah theres a plate that moves to allow more light out. there are no wires to hook up. its just plug and play except for the leds. hid beam pattern sucks on these headlights though


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

chlubb said:


> ok so it does do something when you turn on the highs correct? There is no further wiring need to be done to activate the slider? I am going to use standard bulbs for now until the hid issue is resolved.


 Yes it does and there is no wiring needed for the slider.


----------



## chlubb (Oct 4, 2000)

How is the beam pattern on the lows, anyone got pics?


----------



## kenavery7 (Apr 29, 2002)

back from the dead... any pics of these on a car??


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

kenavery7 said:


> back from the dead... any pics of these on a car??


----------

